# What Do You Use for Cleaning Around the House?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

I use a lot of paper towels and Windex, I don't know how my mother coped in the olden days without paper towels.  I remember her cleaning the windows with newspapers and a vinegar/water solution.  She used wash rags for many things too.  She did have Ajax and Brillo Pads at the sink, and a sponge.

I like using the new Mr. Clean Magic Erasers, they are good for cleaning walls, even my white kitchen flooring.  Bad things about them are they are very pricey, small,  and they fall apart quickly.  A lot of times I'll just buy a knock-off brand, just to save a few cents.  They're also nice for the glass shower doors.

For wooden furniture, I just use any type of Favor or Pledge spray, or an Orange Oil product for dusting.  I tried the Swiffer floor mops a long time ago, but I wasn't keen on purchasing those extra pads all the time, and it got dirty before the kitchen floor was even done.  I even tried to wash them in the washer, that didn't work too well.   Now I just use a crew mop, and the magic eraser on my hands and knees every couple of weeks with the floor gets brown/grey from the pet traffic.

What do use frequently for house cleaning, any favs?  :magnify:


----------



## Raven (Jul 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze, Like you I use a lot of paper towels and buy them in six roll packs when they are on sale.
I use  baking soda and a sponge for cleaning the bath tub and bathroom sink, and also use it on the kitchen sink.
I find Windex good for mirrors and windows and Pledge polish for dusting furniture.
I buy swiffer disposable cloths at the Dollar store and throw them away after I do a floor, it takes 2 to do the
kitchen floor.
Soda and vinegar are good to clean out clogs in the sinks, let it set a half hour and then pour down a tea kettle of
very hot water.
I would have to say my favourite cleaner is good old baking soda.
I have a  respiratory problem and can't use strong smelling cleaners.


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

My living room is 25x25, and the walls are finished red pine logs. The wall surface being rounded logs catches all the dirt and grease in the house. I use vinegar and water to cut the crud, and then I use Pledge to keep the walls nice looking. Same thing with all the hardwood floors. We have 2000 square feet, plus all the walls are wood also. Lots of scrubbing going on here too.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have laminated floors, I clean them with a dry dust mop and once every two weeks or so with a damp mop, I use the string cotton mop and wring it out very good then blot it even more with a towel, no cleaners.  I have tile floors in the kitchen and baths, I use different cleaners on them, the kitchen floor needs extra tough cleaners....usually fantastic or spray comet.  In the baths I use no scratch comet on the fixtures and windex on the mirrors and counter tops, the kitchen counter tops are cleaned with Palmolive dish soap and bleach, the appliances are windexed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes Raven, I've gotten away from strong smelling chemical cleaners, once I found that they're not only bad for us, but for our pets too.  I try to go as mild and natural/eco-friendly as possible.  I have an old bottle of KaBoom I bought a few years ago, it was supposed to be very good for cleaning according to the infomercial.  Well, it was pretty good for a couple of things, but you had to wear rubber gloves when using it, and the strong odor was intense.  I should just throw it away.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 20, 2014)

My wife and daughter ............................................ ☺


----------



## Pam (Jul 20, 2014)

:laugh::laugh:  @ Phantom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2014)

That's good Phantom, I bet your house is spotless!   :chores:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2014)

I treat myself to Mrs. Meyers Clean Day lavendar scented dish liquid every now & then. Smells great & lasts a long while but it's pricey. Ordered the spray cleaner once, cleans well, smells good but pricey too.  They have many fragrances. http://www.mrsmeyers.com/ 

I like Dap to degrease under the range hood.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 13, 2018)

those swifter mops you can make covers for them then just throw them in the washing machine--if you crochet or knit you can make them or you can use wash clothes from the dollar store and wash them i crocheted mine --you can find the pattern on the computer


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 13, 2018)

2 Must haves for me to clean are Lysol Wipes and also Bona spray hardwood floor cleaner.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2018)

I use a lot of ammonia for cleaning, watered down.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2018)

Ammonia is also good for removing the baked on _gunk_ from old Pyrex casseroles and bake ware.  Put the dishes into a plastic bag, add 1/2 cup of ammonia, seal the bag, wait 24-48 hours and wash the _gunk_ away in hot sudsy water!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 14, 2018)

soap, detergent,  ammonia, vinegar, sponges &  paper towels.  + elbow grease.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 14, 2018)

My maid. She is ..'...oh who am I kidding ? I am not brand specific when it comes to cleaners except I do like to use Pine Sol for the floors. I like the scent. Otherwise, it's the usual stuff...glass cleaner, something like Formula 409, some type of cleaner with bleach, and lots of paper towels. When I did subscribe to a newspaper I always found that it was great to use with glass cleaners for my main windows.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 14, 2018)

I couldn't live without paper towels either. On a weekly basis I use Windex on my my bathroom tile but for the tile around my bathtub and in the sink I use Tilex. Once in awhile I put a cup or two of bleach in the bathtub and let it sit. I found a nice soft  brush with a medium length hard rubber handle in the automotive  department. Every time I think of it during the day I swish the bleach around the tub and grout. By the end of the day it is nice and white. I still have the old fashioned brush for the toilet with regular cleaner. Lysol disinfecting wipes daily, usually add those 1/2 sheets of paper towels to the canister,enough to soak up the excess cleaner and I get more out of a canister.  I dust with a damp soft rag and Swiffer dusters with the long handle. They are expensive but once I use one for awhile I wash it out and use it dampened with water. Great for the top of my room heaters and wall unit and other hard to reach places. String mop for kitchen and bathroom floors with Lysol all purpose cleaner.. Dry mop for wood flooring,damp mop with vinegar/water a few times a year.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2018)

Falcon said:


> soap, detergent,  ammonia, vinegar, sponges &  paper towels.  + elbow grease.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 14, 2018)

Damp rags and mob when ever possible. Bathroom and kitchen get cleaners or some bleach in the water. Wood now gets a regular damp cloth cleaning while only using furniture polish a couple times of year. I'm getting lazy using a shop vac for cob webs and dust balls on high or odd places like behind heaving furniture. I used to use a dust only figure I would save electric along with not dragging a cord.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone has tried the _miracle_ shower/tub cleaning solution made with Dawn dish soap and warm white vinegar.

I've read several accounts online but I'm concerned that the main ingredient may be elbow grease.

I've always had an allergic reaction to elbow grease in any form!


----------

